# Parts Assembled Komandirskie



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

Just bought a Vostok Komandirskie off EBay. It appears quite untouched. 17J manual wind, date, winder at 2 o'clock, floppy bezel and red star at 12 o'clock.

The metallic-y green dial, which Vostok really did nicely, reads in Cyrillic "Made in USSR" between 7, 6 and 5. Roughly CAETANO B CCCP.

BUT the paperwork shows a manufacture date of February 1992-shortly AFTER the fall of the Soviet Union. Still using up parts from the old days, one supposes.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

nepman said:


> Just bought a Vostok Komandirskie off EBay. It appears quite untouched. 17J manual wind, date, winder at 2 o'clock, floppy bezel and red star at 12 o'clock.
> 
> The metallic-y green dial, which Vostok really did nicely, reads in Cyrillic "Made in USSR" between 7, 6 and 5. Roughly CAETANO B CCCP.
> 
> BUT the paperwork shows a manufacture date of February 1992-shortly AFTER the fall of the Soviet Union. Still using up parts from the old days, one supposes.


Definitely. In fact there were 'CCCP' watches being produced by several factories for a couple of years after the end of the USSR. Of course the rarest 'transitional' models are the ones with USSR on the dial and Russia on the caseback.


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

AKC

CCCP on the dial

Russia on the caseback

Just figured out this is-the Russia is very tiny indeed, but there.


----------

